# Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions?



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

I'm trying to program homelink for my new garage door opener and I'm having trouble. I remember receiving updated instructions in the mail but of course I didn't put them with the manual. Can anybody help me out here?


----------



## jeffdavison (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (S4inSoFla)*

Just a poop sheet that says put your original garage door opener outside the windshield and in front of the homelink transmitter and not inside next to the homelink buttons.
This would entail a reach a round with the front door open. Poop sheet says that some interference from the buttons may cause homelink not to program properly if original opener is place inside the vehicle next to the Homelink unit.

JD


----------



## mr.vw (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (S4inSoFla)*

very simple...follow the instructions....hold buttons 1 & 3 till they start to flash.
Point the remote under the rear view mirror...press button 1 on the homelink pannel and the button of your garage door remote opener, hold till light flashes double quick...your done


----------



## Newton (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (jeffdavison)*

I just put the originals as close to the front as possible from inside the vehicle and all 3 of mine work fine. The range seems better than the originals .
Newton


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (S4inSoFla)*

If you email me, I'll send you a copy of the instructions. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (irbrenda)*

Thanks for the help guys, brenda has email.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (S4inSoFla)*

Unlike GW Bush on an aircraft carrier, I can guarantee "mission accomplished!". Thanks for the help.
ps...no more political commentary, back to regularly scheduled endless drivel about Touaregs.


----------



## prwhite (May 19, 2000)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (mr.vw)*

Just another confirmation... pointing back from under the rear-view mirror worked for me. Pointing towards the front at the buttons never worked for me.


_Modified by prwhite at 8:51 PM 11-23-2003_


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Do you have rolling code? Heres what I did....*

It took an lot of screwing around to program both my doors with both the Trex and my Audi. It was like the keystone cops with doors going up and down seemingly at random, but finally, it was actually pretty easy (once I gave up on trying to have different buttons work for the same door between cars)..
> Set the learn mode in the car (I think it was hold the two outside buttons till it beeps? - can't remember exactly) 
> Push the learn button on the garage door opener
> Scoot back to the car and hold down both the manual remote (so I can still use it) and the button you want on the homelink until the door starts going.
Thats it. Pretty easy actually, though a bit*h to figure out initially. You can even set two doors to open and close together, or one go up and one go down with one button press (Don't ask how I found that out







)


----------



## edelweise (Nov 13, 2003)

I had to go one step further with my craftsman Garage Door opener.
First Step) 
Program the Homelink in the Touareg to be a remote control by holding buttons 1 and 3 until the light flashes.
release the 2 buttons.
push the button on the homelink that you want to program and while holding down the Homelink button, press the button on the remote for the garage door near the Homelink. (I kept pressing and releasing it until the Homelink started to flash faster)
Step 2)
Now that the Homelink is programmed to be a craftsman remote, push the learn button on the back of the garage door opener. ( the light on back will start to flash). Jump back in to your t-reg and push the button on the Homelink that you wanted to program.
This was the only way i found to work with my rolling code garage door opener.


----------



## vwincident (Jul 3, 2004)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (mr.vw)*

Thanks so much. I followed the instructions in the manual but could not get it to work. I followed your instructions, voila!!
Problem was: I was holding the remote next to the buttons (as the manual states) not under the rear veiw mirror.....


----------



## tbossela (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (vwincident)*

Folks - I tried to program homelink to be the garage door remote. Pushing buttons 1 and 3 to start the process does not lead to the light above it flashing. It just stays light no matter how long I hold them. Any suggestions? Tried with and without key in ignition, car running, car off. Can't seem to get to 1st base with my TReg. I assume Homelink module is busted ? Thanks - TB


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (tbossela)*

Car must be on and probably should be running just to be sure it is really on. Do any of the lights come on when you push one of the Homelink buttons?


----------



## bumperchip (May 15, 2004)

Read all the instructions before this, but, when you do the LEARN PROCEDURE, push your homelink button twice, slowly... maybe even three times.
I have followed the procedures at least a dozen time w/o success ...... It was suggested that I do the above (by my VW salesman) and it finally work on the second push of the Homelink button.


----------



## jaceravone (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (jeffdavison)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeffdavison* »_Just a poop sheet that says put your original garage door opener outside the windshield and in front of the homelink transmitter and not inside next to the homelink buttons.
JD

Also said that kicking, screaming and cursing also helps!


----------



## tbossela (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (jaceravone)*

Finally got it to work after many, many tries - have no idea why - engine was running and had been running for some time - took about 20 seconds for the initial blinking to start and then it immediately recognized the garage transmitter signal and we were done..... screwy. Same advice as previously posed - try and try again, then try and try again..... May have had something to do with the fact that I was calling the Homelink 800 number listed in the owners manual and was listening to their version of the same instructions....???


----------



## rdfink (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (tbossela)*

Success at last! After a frustrating couple weeks of black magic and mystery potions, this forum has led me to the messiah. Although all of these steps have been mentioned here already, I will consolidate the approach that worked for me. And I am convinced that YOU CAN get yours configured. It is very picky. 
1) As mentioned, hold 1 and 3 on the VW Homelink (HL) for at least 20 secs to get the fast blink
2) Release and select the HL button you would like to assign (I chose button #3)
3) While holding button #3, I held the remote control inside the car, against the front windshield, under the mirror, aiming back up toward the HL unit, and pressed the button on the remote, holding both #3 and the remote. I slowly moved the remote control upwards under the mirror, continuing toward the HL unit. As I got just under the HL, it went to a fast blink and took the code. 
4) I then selected the Learn button on my Genie Garage Door opener one time to get it to begin blinking slowly
5) Next I select button #3 on the HL. It started blinking slowly but did not appear to take. I released it and held #3 again for about 10 secs and Voila! Success
6) Next to verify the process, I repeated it for button #1. That configuration required me to press and release button number #1 3 times before finally finishing Learn mode on the Genie.
Good luck! Believe it or not it can be done!


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (rdfink)*

My Homelink only works if I have the key on. Is this a feature or a problem ? I would like to work regardless if the key is on or off....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (2YY4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_My Homelink only works if I have the key on. Is this a feature or a problem ? I would like to work regardless if the key is on or off....

This is normal for many vehicles. If you don't like it, you could probably run a hot wire to the Homelink module inplace of the switched wire.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
This is normal for many vehicles. If you don't like it, you could probably run a hot wire to the Homelink module inplace of the switched wire.

Too bad... I had Benz and Jeep before and both worked the way that I wanted


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (2YY4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_Too bad... I had Benz and Jeep before and both worked the way that I wanted









My wife's Audi is switched but my Dodge truck is on all the time. I don't recall exactly what my ML430 was.


----------



## gregorio (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (mr.vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mr.vw* »_very simple...follow the instructions....hold buttons 1 & 3 till they start to flash.
Point the remote under the rear view mirror...press button 1 on the homelink pannel and the button of your garage door remote opener, hold till light flashes double quick...your done

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Perfect, simple and effective. Thanks


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (gregorio)*

Exactly!
The manual says to place the remote between the two lights close to the compass, but when I called Homelink, they told me to put under the read view mirror and I still had to go to my garage door machine and press the "learn" button.


----------



## SeattleLimie (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (2YY4U)*

Just a little update i just found out from homelink.
I could not program my garage either, until i found out there is a difference when programing a regular door opener and a smaller keyring size door opener. The signals are different for some reason. 
Use the regular full size opener and everything should work per instructions.
For the keyring size..program using one of the other buttons. It should work then too.


----------



## filipposd (Jan 21, 2005)

I am confused with my new V6. I have tried 5 days now with no luck. The Homelink does not work. The only procedure I have not tried is out of the windshield. Any suggestion?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (filipposd)*

Call homelink. Check their website at: http://www.homelink.com/home/global.taf
They should be able to help.


----------



## filipposd (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: (4x4s)*

They didn't help me at all!!!!


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: (filipposd)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1299941


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (filipposd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *filipposd* »_They didn't help me at all!!!!

Then call your dealer/service department. I think we have provided as much help to you as we can here and on ClubTouareg. It's very hard to diagnose without being there - all we can tell you are the things we each have tried and found to work, and these apparently are not working for you.
Sorry.


----------



## RedfireVenom (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (2YY4U)*

Finally, these instructions on here worked for me







Personally, I'd rather it only work when the key is in the ignition because I keep my car outside the garage and if someone broke into my car they would have access to my garage, which holds my motorcycle, other car, and equipment.
Thanks to all who posted how to program this thing. It was a pita, but I got to work. I had even given up on it, but tried it one more time. Oh yeah, the HL instructions didn't work, I used the numbered instructions someone posted on this thread.


----------



## touaregwanted (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (RedfireVenom)*

My homelink worked for two months then it stopped working. Im going to try reprogramming it tomorrow.


----------



## olafwagner (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (rdfink)*

In step 4 you mention '...selected the Learn button on my Genie Garage Door opener...'.
How does one select the 'Learn' button? What is this button? I assume that this differs from the ordinary open/close button? (and hence I need to open my remote?)
I followed the usual steps of pointing the opener at my mirror, and the roof-light flashed slow then fast when I held button 1 in programming mode, but thereupon I was still unable to open the garage. Perhaps this learn thing is the trick?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (olafwagner)*

The "Learn" button is on the opener itself, not the remote. Check your garage door opener owners manual, or the manufacturers website if you no longer have the owners manual. (Call me odd, but I still have the owners manual from a coffee maker I bought in 1983 - I think I threw out the coffee maker in 91 or so, but I still have the manual








).


----------



## RedfireVenom (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (olafwagner)*

The learn button is on the garage door openner itself. I have the Genie also. On mine it was a little black button close to the wire antennae. When you push it a little light next to it will light up. You have to hold it down for a while until it starts blinking I think, whatever those instructions said. It does work with the Genie though because that's what I have.
Oh, btw, you have to hold the homelink button until the door opens. On the factory Genie remote you can just press the button quickly and it opens. With the homelink you have to hold it for like 2 seconds or so.
Also, I think that in step four I read somewhere that you need to hold the learn button down for a while until it starts blinking in order to clear all the current codes in there.
_Modified by RedfireVenom at 2:45 AM 9-28-2005_


_Modified by RedfireVenom at 2:55 AM 9-28-2005_


----------



## Embo_9 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (rdfink)*

OMG!!!!
You are my hero.
My wife and I spent an hour trying to follow directions from both the manual of the egg and my genie pro max. Nada. 
Following your directions.
Kaboom.
2 minutes for both garage doors just like I told her it would take.
Thanks so much....


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (Embo_9)*

So here it is folks - proof that a search of the archives is A Good Thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But these thread revivals can be a bit disconcerting sometimes - I was just about to reply to my own post from a year ago.


----------



## Andrew A4 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (4x4s)*

After some searching, it gave me some insight into a similar problem i'm having with my new B7 A4 2.0T....
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...20475
Hopefully i'll have it fixed in the morning.


----------



## Twin Turbo V10 (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (Andrew A4)*

Sheeeeesh,
Finally I got it to work thanks to this thread.
Held the remote at the back side of the mirror and boom. 
You don't even want to know how many times I tried to program it. 










_Modified by Twin Turbo V10 at 10:06 AM 2-19-2007_


----------



## Andrew A4 (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (Twin Turbo V10)*

Well fellas...... just got off the phone with HomeLink and it turns out that the darn HomeLink system in our cars are not designed to work with frequencies of over 400 MHz but on occasion they'll work with 418 MHz.....
This remote of mine is 433 MHz and is too high in the power band for the Audi Home Link.








hmm... anyone good enough with electronics that we can "overclock" this homelink? haha. j/k
I'm considering taking the guts out of this remote and attaching it to a switch/button that can be installed in the blank spot right next to the ESP button on my dash. I think that would be a pretty slick mod so I don't have to deal with a remote bouncing around in my drivers door pouch or getting lost/broken.


----------



## vwfans (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (S4inSoFla)*

got pictures of your tires? size of wheels and type? send them to [email protected] if you have them, where are you at?


----------



## cdibi (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: Did anybody get the updated Homelink programming instructions? (vwfans)*

I can get the unit to work by pushing the button on the back of the garage door opener, rolling code type. The problem is that I have 2 vehicles that need to access this garage door and you can only program one into the door opener. Are there any add on accessories for the garage door to learn more transmitters?


----------



## biorig (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (bravocharlie)*

I tried this with my Genie and need to add one thing:
In step 2, "Cycle" the transmitter, by releasing and pressing it every two seconds, rather than hold continuously. 
It took me an hour of running in and out of the car, moving the car in different postions (under the opener motor worked fine), running to the house, searching for info on the internet, etc. I need a nap!


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

Just remember there are two procedures.
First, program the homelink to mimic your opener. See instructions above for details.
Second, program your opener to accept a new remote. See garage door opener manual for instructions. Usually, you press the learn button on the door, then press the homelink button within 30 seconds.


----------

